# Rmr Raft pressure



## Heidler16 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just purchased a rmr Storm 10.5. This is my first raft I've owned. Does anyone have a reliable method to ensure I don't overinflate the raft? Eventually I'll purchase a pressure gauge but not in time for this weekend. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Blow it up till its tight, but not hard. Should have no wrinkles in it...but keep it on the soft side and take the pump. Once on the river, the cool water will make the boat softer, top it off till its no longer squishy. Most over-inflation damage occurs when the boat is already tight and on shore in the hot sun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Make sure you inflate it a little at a time with each valve. I've run my rmr at 1 1/2 #'s to 2 1/2#'s. Does not make a whole lot of difference. In the morning its about 1 1/2 while still cool and gets to around 2 1/2 when It warms up. Its all good.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

It’s a PVC boat, blow it up as hard as you want. Just take some air out once it’s off the river. I use to be so careful about blowing up chambers carefully and releasing enough air while driving over the passes, but I got tired of that and got lazy about five years ago, haven’t had an issue.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I like the palm pressure gauge. Lean on the boat firmly with your palm. You want it to flex in about an inch or so. That puts it in the tight but not hard and in the neighborhood of 2.5psi.


----------



## Heidler16 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Guess it's not as complicated as I thought.


----------

